# breast feeding water and weaning (another quick question added)



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi Jeanette 

i am weaning my ds early hes 4 months but have been advised to by my hv and he was so unhappy hungry bf every two hours and i am now back to work and was becoming totally exhausted anyway should he be having drinks of water now I'm weaning or will he get enough from breast milk still he is settling in well and has finally had two nights straight through well to half five which is great . also Ive only given him baby rice mixed with breast milk and today tried a little carrot purreed with baby rice i don't want to rush with weaning him will it be OK to carry on just with rice etc for a couple of weeks so he is that bit older or do i need to add different veg fruits straight away . ds also has nutraigem milk once a day well evening when I'm at work . a friend told me they normally come off this at 18 weeks old is that correct  sorry no one really told me when he was put on that due to reactions to cow and gate and sma anyway thanks for your time love paula


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Paula

He can have a little water with his meals...esp with the hot weather!  

Totally agree with your weaning plan! take it gentle no rushing. After a couple of weeks introduce new tastes. Have fun!

Re nutramigen...not heard of stopping at 18 weeks...best check with your hv though. There is a nutramigen 2 which can be given aged 6mths plus (got extra vits etc).

Jxx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi Jeanette 

i asked you about ds weaning other day and have taken it slowly he has baby rice say three teaspoons full with BM in morning and now having a fruit or vegetable puree for about 4.oo again only few teaspoons . anyway little one hasn't had a poo since thursday and he has always been really regular very loose since he was born and bright yellow . he seems in no pain and has loads of wind i have given him a little baby juice in some warm water today as he is totally refusing plain water . is this just the change in diet i mean is it normal when starting weaning for bowel movements  to change thanks again from Paula


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Paula

It is common for this to happen when starting weaning

I reakon he will soon surprise you  

Keep offering the juice in water..this will also help.

If he hasnt been by tomorrow let me know and I will give you some other choices!!

Jxxxx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi Jeanette

I'm sorry to keep bothering you with all these questions its all such a learning curve  ds is taking really well to the weaning now but I'm just wondering as he is now having foods etc shouldn't the amount of breastfeeds hes having reduce he is still going two hourly 

hes having bf at 6.00
then babyrice with banana or apple puree at 6.30ish
short bf at 8.00
bf at 10.00 
few spoons of pureed veg at 12.00 and some juice/ water/ only just started this feed
followed by short bf 
bf at 2.00
pureed veg and fruit as pudding at 4.00 with water/ juice
5.30 to 6.00 bf
and at 7.00/7.30 hes has formula of say 6 to 8 0z till 6.oo am  also a short  bf in the night but this is only every now and then now 

its getting exhausting i have now started adding a few more spoon fulls of food at breakfast and tea time to see if he can go longer without so many braest feeds . he seems to be overfeeding although hes stopped being sick now as he had slight reflux and really enjoys his food and feeds still he does seem to be not feeding for such a long time on me now . its hard to know how much milk he is having with breastfeeding I'm guessing he is having enough as his weight gain has always been great and at nearly 5 months is 18 pound 12 ounces he is long as well and is in proportion so what can i do is it OK for him to keep having all this . his not poohing did sort it self the day after my last post . he has  always been such hungry baby do you think he will settle drop a feed as he starts to realise that food is filling him up? am i doing the right thing doing three small meals now as one just wasn't enough and he has seemed more content now hes having a little something at lunch time as well any advice would be great . 
                                          thank you love Paula 

PS he seems to be crying when anyone holds him apart from me or his dad as well is this just a phase . it seemed to start after i took him into work nursing home and he got passed round all the girls although i was right next to him all the time its only started the last week or so .thank you again 

t


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

He will reduce the bf..looking at your feeding pattern it'll be the daytime short feeds to begin with...he will let you know

Or you could just miss one out....I would suggest the 8am one to begin with then after a few days the short bf after lunch. If he is looking for something offer him juice.

This phase of crying when you havent got him is very natural. It will get easier.

Jxxx


----------

